# Rated M: Snout Lava Run 2019



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Good run! I'm looking forward to doing the same thing this spring.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Big hit by the Cheesegrater. That looked fun as hell. How was there that much water by your feet?


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice run


So much want, but also want to stay married


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

carvedog said:


> How was there that much water by your feet?


Just a big slow hit...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Yardsells, is that trick photography or is it really that exciting? Nice run, I always enjoy watching your videos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Raymo:
Thanks buddy.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Another great video

Thank you.


----------



## pwolfehagen (Sep 18, 2018)

Here is my run from September. Unedited, shot by a passenger up front.


https://vimeo.com/359460305


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

Great run. 

Sooo, you happy with your build?! Sweet rig. 
Your tubes are a little longer than 22 right? You did a great restoration on them. They look brand new.

I saw your frame from your other post. My buddies Steve and Yeager have a very similar frame. They had a swamper accidentally drop a lid from one of their deck boxes into the river.


----------



## pwolfehagen (Sep 18, 2018)

yardsells said:


> Great run.
> 
> Sooo, you happy with your build?! Sweet rig.
> Your tubes are a little longer than 22 right? You did a great restoration on them. They look brand new.
> ...



The boat is great. Just need to rig up a bimini. Other than that it is dialed. Yeah, my tubes are 24' DIB's (although I am dreaming of a new set of double enders, the kind Western runs as the outsides on their J-rigs). The lid for the large box can be very awkward when loading and unloading. A bit surprised it has not gone over yet.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

pwolfehagen said:


> The boat is great. Just need to rig up a bimini.
> 
> 
> 
> The lid for the large box can be very awkward when loading and unloading. A bit surprised it has not gone over yet.



I got an eBay bimini for ~$110, it has been awesome.



Would it be worth adding hinges and gas struts?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Pwolfehagen...I really like that. Nice job on that J rig.


----------



## pwolfehagen (Sep 18, 2018)

MT4Runner said:


> I got an eBay bimini for ~$110, it has been awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be worth adding hinges and gas struts?





No, the deck lid doubles as a table.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice video pwolf. I like the fact you can run smaller children on the big boats.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

*Old school motor rig*

Bogart is a boatman, hepburn gets addicted to whitewater.

https://youtu.be/j2b0rwneKCw


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Gothic Theater.*



yardsells said:


> Bogart is a boatman, hepburn gets addicted to whitewater.
> 
> https://youtu.be/j2b0rwneKCw


I first saw the "African Queen" at the Gothic Theater on Broadway Street in Denver, in 1973. Completely forgot about it. Watched it about 10 years ago though on TV. Thanks for bring it up. You're right Bogart does remind me of some old boatman. I know it was produced in the 1950's.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

I saw it when i was a kid in the 70s. I recently rewatched it and now its one of my favorites. Hepburn's reaction to the whitewater run is classic. Bogart reminds me of boatman. Boozin, boat sleepin types.

I think this movie and the opening sequence to the old tv show "land of the lost" might have played a role in my penchant for whitewater and my 30 year river career.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yardsells said:


> I saw it when i was a kid in the 70s. I recently rewatched it and now its one of my favorites. Hepburn's reaction to the whitewater run is classic. Bogart reminds me of boatman. Boozin, boat sleepin types.
> 
> I think this movie and the opening sequence to the old tv show "land of the lost" might have played a role in my penchant for whitewater and my 30 year river career.


I thought this was one of the ultimate raft scenes?!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8x2PcmL4pg


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Yardsells...and a great 30 years they've been from what I've seen........MT4Runner, a flight attendant, Vesna Vulovic in January 1972, flying in a DC 9 at 33,000, blew-up inflight and she survived the fall without a raft. She just died in 2016 at 66 years old. She even went back to work at the Yugoslavia Airline at a desk job. Hard to believe, someone upstairs was definitely looking out for her.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

That raft would have fallen through the air much smoother with pins and clips.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Fly By Night said:


> That raft would have fallen through the air much smoother with pins and clips.


Haha! Hell ya!!:


----------

